# Vampire Revel Drinks



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

What about watermelon daiquiris (Sp?) , frozen then pureed watermelon with lime juice, sugar syrup ( a touch of orange liquour as an option) and white rum served over crushed ice. Looks spooky but tastes great!


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Ok this link is for specific vampire drinks from a "vampire" site (warning, popups)

http://blackmoonservant.tripod.com/theblackmoon/id9.html

and these links are for vampire and related theme cocktails

http://www.toptastes.com/recipes/drinks/vampiresdelight.html
http://www.globalgourmet.com/food/kgk/2000/1000/cocktails.html
http://www.bollystolly.com/hallow.asp

Another idea is to use "Vampire" brand red wine, served straight up or as a punch if you're serving a lot:

http://www.wineintro.com/sangria/halloween.html
http://www.virtualcities.com/ons/0rec/12/drink87.htm

or serve Vampire brand wine in a mix of different cocktails:

http://www.idrink.com/bying/Red_Wine.htm

Or just make it a "Vampire's Blood Tasting" and serve a few different kinds of spooky red wine

http://weeklywire.com/ww/10-27-97/boston_feature_7.html

And these are commercial beverages but they might give you ideas for presentation

http://www.vampiredrinks.com/


Sloe Gin, Chambord, Grenadine, Cherry Brandy, Blackberry Brandy, and a few others will add your necessary red coloring to whatever drinks you like. If you don't like the taste you can always use it to rim your glasses and drip like Martha did a few years ago for a very cool presentation. 

Also, mashed up strawberries, raspberries, blackberries, and tomatoes will add a very icky "guts" element to any drink if you're trying to impart realism, or just gross your guests out.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

What about the Vampires "Distant Cousin" Zombies!!!!

Basically fruit juices and Rum.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Vampire's (Sangria) Punch:

2 bottles of Rioja or Merlot
15 oz. Cranberry Juice
4 oz. Rum

You can use peeled grapes as floating eyes, or fill a latex glove and freeze it with water for a floating hand. Just don't make the mistake we did and try to freeze cranberry juice...


----------



## casey (Sep 8, 2005)

At my Halloween party last year it was all about the drinks and food. For one drink we made Lime punch(you can use any flavor) and put in semi-setup Jello(again we used red) just so it was a little chunky or slimy the colors looked great and the two textures looked really cool and tasted really funky(in a good way).


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

I feed the vampires at my party these...clotted blood martinis: small cubes of raspberry jello shooters (you can use plain jello too), a shot of vodka (flavoured is good) a shot of water and a drop of grenadine. The vodka tears up the jello so it really looks like blood clots...it's great...but you have to tone down the alcohol content pretty quickly if your guests like them TOO much


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

great_ghoul said:


> I feed the vampires at my party these...clotted blood martinis: small cubes of raspberry jello shooters (you can use plain jello too), a shot of vodka (flavoured is good) a shot of water and a drop of grenadine. The vodka tears up the jello so it really looks like blood clots...it's great...but you have to tone down the alcohol content pretty quickly if your guests like them TOO much



That sounds fun! I bet you could modify what we made last year so that it was a Blood Clot Punch. We made Swamp Slime, which because of the liquors is green - but you could use clear and amber liquors, and maybe grenadine to make it red instead. Or, make a sangria and then float "blood clots".

Here's the recipe we used (pretty simple to make to). We just increased to fill a punch bowl with the swamp water instead of doing individual cocktails, then let the ectoplasm float in the bowl:

Ectoplasm
Start with;
1 pkg. Lime Jell-O, 1 Cup boiling water & 3/4 Cup Rum, Vodka or Tequila
Dissolve Jell-O in boiling water, Mix in alcohol, Set in freezer.
Just before it gels, whip it with a whisk & let set.

Swamp Water
1/2 oz. Blue Curacao, 1/2 oz. Peach Schnapps, Splash each of; Orange & Pineapple Juice
Shake over ice & Strain into cocktail glass.

Spoon Ectoplasm carefully into glass. It will float, giving an eerie effect.

Garnish Ideas
Raisins, Red Grapes, Maraschino Cherries stuffed with Raisins, or Gummy Worms

Punch
Increase amounts to fill punch bowl & add a can or two of Citrus Soda (like Mountain Dew or Wink). Keep cold until ready to serve, Spoon in EctopColasm just before serving & Garnish Punch bowl with Gummy Worms.


----------



## Sweeney_Todd (Jul 27, 2005)

Not really monster-like but it's very good and it's red so it could signify blood.  

ZUMANITINI

1 oz Absolute Citron
1/2 oz Cherry Berry Pucker
1/2 oz Triple Sec
1/2 oz Grand Montiet
Fill with rest with half Sweet and Sour and half Cranberry Juice.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Had to bump this one up as it is that time of year again!


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Jack Reaper said:


> Had to bump this one up as it is that time of year again!


Thanks, lots of yummy sounding drinks!

I like to browse thru' 

www.webtender.com

for drinks and they also have a feature where you can put in what you have on hand and it will give you your drink options.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

My favorite is the BLOOD DRIVE...
Basically a screwdriver but made with red Vampyre Vodka!


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

somebody said something on here last year about a bloody brain. I forgot how he/she said to make it though....


----------



## ragdoll_sally (Jul 8, 2005)

I found the thread! here it is!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=51723
hope that helps!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Here are some you might be interested in.
Atomic waste:
Fill glass with ice
3/4 oz Vodka
3/4 oz Melon liqueur
1/2 oz Peach Schnapps
1/2 oz Banana liqueur
fill with Milk
shake
Strain into chilled glass


Blood Clot :
Fill shotglass with :
2 oz Southern comfort
drop shotglass into larger glass:
filled 3/4 with lemon-lime soda
and a dash of Grenadine

Blood Clotfloater)
1 1/2 oz 151-proof Rum
Dash of Grenadine
float 1/4 oz cream on top

Bloody brain:
1 oz Strawberry Liqueur
Dash of Grenadine
1/2 oz of Irish Cream

Brain Tumor:
Fill glass with ice
2 oz Irish Cream
5 or 6 drops of Strawberry Liqueur

Fireball:
Fill shot glass with Cinnamon Schnapps
Add 4 -5 drops of Tabasco sauce

Labotomy:
Fill glass with ice
1 oz Ameretto
1 oz Black Raspberry Liqueur
1 oz Pineapple juice
shake.
Strain into chilled glass
Fill with Champagne.

Pickled BrainFloater)
3/4 oz Irish Cream (bottom)
3/4 oz Vodka
1/2 oz Green Creme De Menthe(top)

Rigor Mortis:
Fill glass with ice
1 1/2 oz Vodka
1 oz Amaretto
Fill with equal parts of Orange juice and Pineapple juice
shake.

sorry,got carried away lol,I had more but figured I can write more later.

~Dee~


----------

